# TTOC Goodwood AWD Breakfast meet - 06/11 - rain BANNED



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

All who are interested

Following the trip to Supercar Sunday in May I'm planning another run down to Goodwood on 6th November for the Breakfast Club,the theme for which is 4WD vehicles. If you're up for an early start, a bit of a drive through Surrey and Sussex and a fun morning, sign up below. All welcome, and if your car is quattro then you can display it on the grid provided you have registered it with Goodwood in advance. See here for details:

http://www.goodwood.co.uk/breakfast-clu ... -club.aspx

Shot from the May event: 









We'll be leaving Ripley Services on the A3 (southbound) at 0630 on the 6th
Petworth Golden Square depart 0730
Circuit arrive 7.45 - 8

Return via A272 and the new A3 tunnels ( over a mile long and currently national speed limit  ) for those that manage to hang around and leave at the same time, or up to Crawley for the Chop Shop event.

IT WILL NOT RAIN.*

Cheers!



List so far

1. Badyaker
2. Londonblade
3. 666MRB
4. Rich 196
5. CastorAcer
6. TTrev21
7. JayTTapp
8. Robokn
9. Kazinak
10. RockManPop
11. CWJ
12.

Meeting at the track:
TTaphouse
HowdyTT
Hayley
DrumnuTT

Following the Breakfast meet there is a Chop Shop event hosted by Brendanb86 in Crawley.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=236995&p=2138388#p2138388

It's optional but some of us will be on our way over there for some modding action at 11 ish.

*unless the BBC forecasts sunny spells


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Yes please Phil 

Josh


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Duly noted Josh buddy - hope you can make this one! :lol:


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

Ah I see you are also a fellow PH'er  count me in for this mate provided I'm in the UK


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

badyaker said:


> Duly noted Josh buddy - hope you can make this one! :lol:


Me too !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

More of a PH lurker tbh but the sticker was too good a fit to pass up

And Charlie stole the other one I like [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

put me down!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Why not! I'll be there.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Update!

OK guys back from holiday now. The event organisers have confirmed they won't be able to advance-book an area for us specifically so if you want to sow your TT on the grid with the group, you will need to pre-register yourself with them as soon as possible via this link. You're responsible for this.

http://www.goodwood.co.uk/breakfast-clu ... -club.aspx

In order to ensure we're together we need to arrive in a group and preferably ahead of the public opening time of 8 am, so I'm proposing departure from Petworth Golden Square at 0730 latest with one meet point in the south west London/Surrey borders at some time suitably before that. Details to follow nearer the time, but it will be an early start.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Phil

Can`t believe John is doing two early starts in one year....   :lol: :lol: .......so impressed I best come along too...

Stick me down for this mate.

Which way are you coming down?

I was going to suggest meeting up with you somewhere on the A24 at Horsham or further south from there if you are coming that way.? You could then cut accross through Storrington and Amberley ( nice road to drive ) to pick up the A27 to Chichester.

I will PM a few of the Sussex and Kent guys to see if any are interested.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Good to have you along Trev - not sure yet but I think we'll likely take a more direct route via Guildford like last time


----------



## TTaphouse (Jun 27, 2011)

ttrev21 said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> Can`t believe John is doing two early starts in one year....   :lol: :lol: .......so impressed I best come along too...
> 
> ...


Thats a great stretch of road, well worth the early start!

I'll come along, dont put my name down though, as I would be coming from Southampton, and more than likely arrive late!!


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Count me in....

Although would I still be welcome as doubt I will own a TT then :?

Thanks Jay


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Well I supppppose we could tolerate a refugee 
But you'd probably have to park in the public area with all the other plebs, or if had 4wd we'd banish you to the end of line


----------



## HowdyTT (Jul 25, 2011)

As a new member and a regular at Goodwood events (I live ten minutes from the track), let me know if you need any help with local arrangements. Grid places are much sought after but the organisers may agree to a small allocation. Two thoughts. For the Supercars breakfast event at Goodwood several drivers meet at Guildford Cathedral before heading in convoy to the breakfast club. Take the slightly longer route along the A3 to the M27 and drivers can experience the new Hindhead tunnels (video and sound opportunities). Also, some regulars in the know head for home along a testing route from Goodwood through Lavant and West Harting leading to the A3. Looking forward to a hearty breakfast meeting.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers, I'm from Emsworth originally so I know the area pretty well too. The tunnels are certainly an option for the drive back but as it's such an early start I'm in favour of a meeting point close to London and then a direct run down to Petworth as said. Will you be joining us?

Just a reminder to those already signed up - if you've not already registered for the grid, I'd do so asap. I've got a confirmation email, which I guess means I'm in.


----------



## Hayley (Mar 25, 2011)

I will be there! 
 
I only live 20 minutes away though so don't add me to your list!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

OK Hayley, see you there - hopefully it will be difficult to miss us!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Who's actually booked them self to display there cars on grid?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm assuming everyone on the list has except those that have said they won't. I was about to ask the same thing myself and add, if you haven't, you should do this asap to ensure you get registered.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

how do you know if you have been accepted, I got an email straight after I filled in the web form confirming what I entered but nothing else


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I got one that said, Thankyou for pre-registering for the Breakfast Club, and continued with the details I'd given them. I assume that is it.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

same here mate 2 chances


----------



## shunter (Aug 20, 2011)

Probally as silly question to the TT forum, but given the theme is 4wd. As my TT is FWD - sad to say - should I leave it at home and use the Q5. Or will FWD cars be just as welcome 8) .

Goodwood parking can be a bit muddy. :?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

You won't be able to register the TT for the circuit parking in the display if it isn't quattro. In that case you might be lucky enough to get into the circuit public parking area on hardstanding, but there's always a risk that will fil up and you'll end up in the overflow (field). We're leaving London at 6.30 AM in order to get to the circuit for 8 - should be a fast run down with problems but I'd be a fool to guarantee it!

The Q5 will qualify on the quattro count.... but....


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> Can`t believe John is doing two early starts in one year....   :lol: :lol: .......so impressed I best come along too...
> 
> ...


Hold up, thats me your referring to. It took me a while to spot it, but I'd had a late night.....

I'll have you know most mornings I start work at 630, or as my employees call it 10....


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

how do i missed this [smiley=argue.gif]

i'll be there


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Nice one Kaz - see you at Petworth? Make sure you've registered for the track parking!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Can you please put me on the list 

Kev

PS I have registered on the Goodwodd site.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Nice one Kev - see you at Petworth, or the very early start at Ripley?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

badyaker said:


> All who are interested
> 
> Following the trip to Supercar Sunday in May I'm planning another run down to Goodwood on 6th November for the Breakfast Club,the theme for which is 4WD vehicles. If you're up for an early start, a bit of a drive through Surrey and Sussex and a fun morning, sign up below. All welcome, and if your car is quattro then you can display it on the grid provided you have registered it with Goodwood in advance. See here for details:
> 
> ...


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

badyaker said:


> Nice one Kev - see you at Petworth, or the very early start at Ripley?


Ripley for me - the petrol station services and not the Wisley dogging carpark I assume :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I don't know where the dogging spot is mate... honest


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

badyaker said:


> Nice one Kaz - see you at Petworth? Make sure you've registered for the track parking!


all done ,


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

i will meet you at the track as the meeting point is a little out of the way for me. will try and register tonight


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Following Goodwood Brendanb86 is hosting a chop shop afternoon:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=236995&p=2138388#p2138388

I'll most likely head over there after the meet rather than head directly back to London.


----------



## DrumnuTT (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi All,

Please add me to the list of members meeting at the track. Do we have a specific car park or are we in the field?

All the best

DrumnuTT


----------



## RockManPop (Oct 20, 2011)

New to this forum and just joined the TTOC. Planning on being at Goodwood so will head for the 6:30 meet up at ripley services.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Great news guys
For the guys meeting on track, you will have to park in the public car parking area unless you've registered for the grid parking slots via the links above. Either way it will be difficult to meet up with the cruise down unless you can make it to Petworth, so I'd say come and find us on the grid - looking forward to it!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I'm afraid that I'm going to have to cry off 

I'll still be out in Abu Dhabi for work at the time. Where I am currently and it reached 40C in the shade yesterday.

SJ


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Guess what buddy, I saw that you'd posted and knew exactly what it would be!

See you next time 

40 is too hot for me.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I can't make this now, working.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

you going to the chop shop still deTTed?

also is anyone gonna be unhappy with me if I put my car on display unwashed for 2 weeks?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Only the small children


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Guys

My weekend plans may be changing that could possibly allow me to join you on the Goodwood run, assuming its not too late to confirm,,,,I had already registered anyway with Goodwood and had an email confirmation from them so guess there is no more needed from them.....

On the chance I can make it, can you confirm the services are the ones on the A3 westbound just after crossing the M25, past Ockham Common?

Thanks for letting me know

Cheers


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes buddy, it's southbound to me but as long as you're heading away from London it's all the same. Good to have you along!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Due to a change I will hopefully be there just need to clean the car


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

[smiley=bomb.gif] Absolutely gutted! I'm not going to be able to make my first TT meet. Got a horrible virus - not of the computer type!
Signed up for Beaulieu in the new year, so hopefully might catch up with some of you then.
Hope you have a great day - and no it won't rain [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Me & the Mrs should be at the services on the A3 @ 6:30am - who else?


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

I should be there, but I'm not coming from a good direction to meet up so I'll have to met you at Goodwood.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone had any more emails from goodwood on this after registering, The only one I got was confirmation of my details, after I filled out the web form.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Rich196 said:


> Anyone had any more emails from goodwood on this after registering, The only one I got was confirmation of my details, after I filled out the web form.


Ditto :?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Dawn - sorry to hear you're unwell, get well soon. Really appreciate the effort to get here from Somerset!

Both Robs - good to have you along.

Same here with the Goodwood contact. Should be fine. One point - we might have to work a bit if there's a queue, to stay together - whoever ends up at the front, can you make sure to ask the stewards on the gate to try to keep us together? If we're split up hopefully it will be possible to regroup once inside the circuit, i.e. before parking up.

See you tomorrow guys!


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Bugger. Despite my hopes of my Sunday becoming free for my first TT-run, its not going to happen and I cant make it now. Sorry guys..... 
My 2 'petrol head' boys are not happy  
I wish you all the best for tomorrow, at least it looks dry weather, and look forward to making my first run at some point soon ...

Cheers


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry obviously didn't make it as the wife went over on her ankle last night so spent some time in A n E not broken just knackered ligaments


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Had a good morning. Despite the wind. Well organised! Nice one!


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the run Phil. Somehow lost you at Goodwood and phone died. See you for the tunnel run (hopefully)!!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Phil

Thanks for organising this morning and sorry for sloping off early to warm up!

A little too cold for the Mrs and there is just so many hot drinks and overpriced breakfast baps you can have :lol:

Ended up doing the tunnel back from Portsmouth this evening which was slightly spoiled by everyone else think the national speed limit on a dual carriageway is 55mph :x


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

You seem to have caught me with my big green flap open

Cheers Kev, and cheers to everyone who braved the ridiculously early start and dismal weather forecast! Turned out alright in the end though and again there were some fantastic cars turned out. A few too many RS4 Avants, and how that red Zafira 1.6 with oxidised paint and bits hanging off got past the stewards, God alone knows. Someone needs to have a word with the Earl.

Great to meet some new folks too and lose a few TTOC flyers on those cars displayed that we didn't know :wink: Thanks again to all!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

As promised
TTOC contingent, again somewhat fragmented








Porsche Speeder 1600... not 4WD








Mach 1 Mustangs.... not 4WD








Lamborghini Murchielago... 4WD! Hooray!








Needs a bit of a polish though








Plymouth Baracuda... not 4WD








Shelby Cobra 427... definitely not 4WD








Audi Quattro - 4WD!








Has a prancing horse badge and is 4WD, but hard to tell if it's really a Ferrari or a BMW of some sort








Proper 4WD








Too young to drive:









Cheers, see you at the next one!


----------



## shauny3779 (May 12, 2011)

badyaker said:


> You seem to have caught me with my big green flap open
> 
> Cheers Kev, and cheers to everyone who braved the ridiculously early start and dismal weather forecast! Turned out alright in the end though and again there were some fantastic cars turned out. A few too many RS4 Avants, and how that red Zafira 1.6 with oxidised paint and bits hanging off got past the stewards, God alone knows. Someone needs to have a word with the Earl.
> 
> Great to meet some new folks too and lose a few TTOC flyers on those cars displayed that we didn't know :wink: Thanks again to all!


Shame on you for littering the Mrs' motor with a ttfuk flyer!! I didn't even think to see if you guys were doing an organised drive down there! We would of said hello! Were some lovely motors there weren't there>>


















all pics..
http://s560.photobucket.com/albums/ss45 ... ie%20club/


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Veyron. Definitely 4wd!!


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Wish I spotted this sooner. Would have been up for this. 
Have been to the Festival of Speed last couple of years but never to a breakfast club meet. From what I have heard it is supposed to be a good morning out. Looks like there was some tidy cars on display 4WD or not


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for organising this!

I'm sorry I didn't manage to get to Petworth, but it was great to meet everyone there.

I was a bit disappointed by some of the old non-AWD tat that got into the main areas, but I loved the Unimog!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

shauny3779 said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to have caught me with my big green flap open
> ...


Nearside front tire was almost flat  :?


----------



## shauny3779 (May 12, 2011)

KevtoTTy said:


> shauny3779 said:
> 
> 
> > badyaker said:
> ...


OOh was it?? I will have a looky later! Cheers for that!


----------



## DrumnuTT (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Guys, Made my way to the breakfast club meet. Arrived just as they were closing the hard standing car parks and directing everyone to the field down the road. I managed to park in the lane opposite the entrance. Lots of TTs on and off the track but NO people with them. Walked around for best part of an hour but didn't get to meet any fellow TTOC members.

Oh well, it was a good meet and loads of awesome cars to oggle at.

Maybe I'll meet you at the next one

All the best.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear that and thanks for turning up anyway! Hopefully there'll be another chance in the new year.


----------

